# Opening Symantec Firewall Port for Remote Desktop



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a workplace that I am helping an IT team manage, my role is actually minor. I am responsible for the Symantec Server that we put in about 3 months ago. I have no vendor training and am really teaching myself as I go. All of the workstations have Symantec Client Security installed, and I need to be able to open the default remote desktop port so that Remote Desktop can be allowed through the firewall.

Any ideas?


----------



## cevherx1976 (Sep 7, 2007)

3389: Default Port for REmote Desktop
You must open 3389 and redirect it to the IP of the server you want to access

(Greetings from Turkey)


----------

